# Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

*Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Hallo!

Mal ein Thread zum träumen:


Also ich wüßte genau was ich mit dem Geld machen würde. Ich würde es jedenfalls nicht sinnlos "verbraten".
Als erstes den Steuerberater kontaktieren. Um rauszufinden wieviel Steuern ich darauf zahlen muß.
Aber nehmen wir mal an die 30 Mio. würden einen Netto zur Verfügung stehen:

Dann würde ich ein Konto machen mit 10 Millionen Euro. Dieses sichert das monatliche Einkommen.
Das sind bei 1% Zinsen ca. 10K Euro im Monat zum Leben. Auf ein anderes Konto.
5 Millionen würde ich in ein schönes Haus und Grundstück investieren. Für meine Familie und mich.
Im Haus eigener Fitnessraum, Kinoraum, Hobbyraum für Computer& Musik, Sauna, Pool.
Als Tiere Hunde und Katzen. Vögel mit Voliere.
Das sind 15 Millionen.
10 Millionen würde ich anlegen. 5 Millionen in Aktienfonds (diverse Aktien), 3 Millionen in Gold, 2 Millionen in Kunstobjekte.
Das Geld kann man vermehren.
Sind 25 Millionen.  Dann noch ein paar Autos für 1Million. Audi , Porsche, Ferrari etc.
Bleiben noch 4 Millionen übrig. Die kann man ja spenden usw und in soziale Projekte fliessen lassen.

Gibt es noch bessere Arten sein Geld anzulegen? Was würdet ihr damit machen?


----------



## efdev (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Ich würde das selbe wie jetzt auch machen, nur ohne Geldsorgen (und ein bisschen Spielzeug kaufen)


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Einen Teil davon würde ich so anlegen, dass ich mir bis an mein Lebensende keine Gedanken mehr machen müsste (da reichen 1-2 Mio)
Dann würde ich mir ein Häusschen kaufen, das aber im Normalbereich liegt (was will ich mit einer Villa) und würde einen großen Teil in der Familie aufteilen, sodass sich auch meine Familie keine Gedanken mehr machen muss.

Dann würde ich mein Leben so weiterleben wie bisher, außer, dass ich nicht mehr für andere arbeiten würde, sondern mich voll auf meine Selbstständigkeit konzentrieren würde.
Ich würde mir noch ein perfektes Fotostudio zusammenstellen und meine Fotoausrüstung aufstocken. In Länder, die ich schon immer sehen wollte, würde ich auch noch reisen.
Mein Mountainbike würde ich durch ein Fully MTB ersetzen.
Dann würde ich in Immobilien investieren und evtl. weitere Häuser zur Vermietung bauen, denn wenn eine Sache immer einen Wert hat, dann Immobilien 

Gut, dann wäre immer noch viel übrig. Ich würde dann noch schauen, wie ich damit anderen Leuten helfen könnte und würde es auch noch für meine Kinder aufheben.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich in Immobilien investieren und evtl. weitere Häuser zur Vermietung bauen, denn wenn eine Sache immer einen Wert hat, dann Immobilien


 Man kann Ärger mit Mietern usw haben. Ich bin selber einer aber kenne auch Härtefälle.

Aber ansonsten wenn ein gutes modernes Zweifamilienhaus 500K kostet bekommt man schon 10 Häuser für 5 Millionen. Oder vielleicht 5 Vierfamilienhäuser. Stimmt schon.



> Ich würde dann noch schauen, wie ich damit anderen Leuten helfen könnte und würde es auch noch für meine Kinder aufheben.


Das würde ich auch machen.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber sind Immobilien nicht eher unsicher?  Ausserdem kann man Ärger mit Mietern usw haben. Ich bin selber einer aber kenne auch Härtefälle.
> 
> 
> Das würde ich auch machen.




Wo sind Immobilien denn unsicher? Da ist Gold weitaus unsicherer, da du nicht weißt, wie die Zukunft für Metalle aussieht und da die Preise für Metalle eh immer schwanken. Es würde schon beim GOld den Preis in den Keller treiben, wenn man plötzlich ein riesiges Goldvorkommen finden würde. Könnte ja auch auf einem anderen Planeten sein.
Von Aktien und sonstigen Anlagen braucht man da gar nicht erst reden.
Wohnraum braucht jeder und Wohnraum (bezahlbar) ist jetzt schon ein Mangel und auch in Zukunft werden die Leute noch wohnen müssen.
Selbst wenn in 10-20 Jahren riesige Häuserkomplexe mit Miniwohnung gebaut werden sollten (so wie es in viellen Großstädten in Asien schon ist), die extrem günstig wären, dann würde es immer noch Leute geben, die in Häusern wohnen wollten bzw. in eher ländlichen Gegenden.
Verkaufen könnte man sie auch.

Von allen Leuten, die ich kenne, die vor über 20 Jahren Häuser gebaut haben, sind die Häuser und Grundstücke heute mehr wert, als vor über 20 Jahren.

Ärger mit Mietern kann man natürlich haben, aber dagegen kann man vorgehen, auch wenn es langwierige Prozesse wären. Wenn man aber so viel Geld hätte, könnte man einfach warten.


----------



## taks (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



efdev schrieb:


> Ich würde das selbe wie jetzt auch machen, nur ohne Geldsorgen


Kann ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Ich würde von den Zinsen leben.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Wo sind Immobilien denn unsicher?


Hast ja Recht. Ich hatte es nochmal editiert.



> Da ist Gold weitaus unsicherer, da du nicht weißt, wie die Zukunft für Metalle aussieht.


Da Edelmetalle knapper werden, müßte der Wert ja weiter steigen.



> Von Aktien und sonstigen Anlagen braucht man da gar nicht erst reden.


Klar das ist spekulativ. Deswegen gestreute Aktienfonds. Und nicht nur Einzelne.
Das alle Aktien gleichermaßen an Wert verlieren ist unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Da Edelmetalle knapper werden, müßte der Wert ja weiter steigen.



Aber du weißt ja nicht, ob noch viele Vorkommen auf der Erde schlummern 
Das Meer ist immer  noch unerforschter als das Weltall. Vielleicht findet man auch große Vorkommen auf anderen Planeten, die man in Zukunft abbauen könnte.
Oder vielleicht sind Edelmetalle in Zukunft gar nicht mehr so wichtig.


----------



## Andrej (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Die Schulden meiner Familie beim Staat begleichen (Staatsschulden abbauen) und jedem Familienmitglied einen Wunsch erfüllen Max. 1mil. Pro Familie. Vom Rest Gold kaufen und anlegen um von den Zinsen zu leben.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Aber du weißt ja nicht, ob noch viele Vorkommen auf der Erde schlummern
> Das Meer ist immer  noch unerforschter als das Weltall. Vielleicht findet man auch große Vorkommen auf anderen Planeten, die man in Zukunft abbauen könnte.
> Oder vielleicht sind Edelmetalle in Zukunft gar nicht mehr so wichtig.


Das stimmt. Vielleicht.
Aber in absehbarer Zeit wohl noch nicht.
Bis dahin lebe ich nicht mehr und wenn der Wert sinken sollte könnte mein Sohn und eventuelle Enkel ja schnell verkaufen.
Aber bis dahin wird sich der Wert eh vermehrt und man einen Gewinn damit gemacht haben.
Also wahrscheinlich schon vorher verkauft.



efdev schrieb:


> Ich würde das selbe wie jetzt auch machen, nur ohne Geldsorgen (und ein bisschen Spielzeug kaufen)


Ich würde dann mehr machen weil ich dann mehr Möglichkeiten hätte.

Z.B. Klavierunterricht nehmen. Und Musik produzieren. Mehr oder weniger erfolgreich.... aber es würde mich erfüllen.
Seinen Hobbys nachgehen und sich irgendwie selber verwirklichen können.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Hatten wir so einen Thread nicht schon mal?
Weiter machen wie bisher, bloss entspannter.


----------



## Ruvinio (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Ich würde auswandern, da ganz normal leben und eine Schule (oder Schulen) für arme Kinder errichten, wo die umsonst eine fundierte Ausbildung erhalten können. Dann dafür sorgen, dass sich diese durch eine Art Stiftung und Spenden irgendwann selbst trägt.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Hatten wir so einen Thread nicht schon mal?


Stimmt sorry. Hatte ich gerade mit der Suche gefunden: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...uerdet-ihr-machen.html?highlight=was+w%FCrdet
Aber hier gehts ja um 30 und nicht 20 Millionen.

Ok, wenn ein Mod meint... muß/kann er hier ja dicht machen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Stimmt, mit 20 Millionen kommt man auch nicht weit.


----------



## Johnny05 (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Mit 30 Milionen ? 

Ganz einfach , so anlegen das Ich mir den Rest meines Lebens um Geld keine Gedanken machen muss . Ein Haus kaufen brauchen Ich nicht , unser Häuschen reicht mehr als Dicke . Vor allem niemanden sagen , das man soviel Kohle in der Hinterhand hat . Eine Yamaha Vmax 2019 würde Ich mir als Spielzeug zulegen . Dicke Autos oder teuere Uhren brauch Ich nicht . Ebenso kein Boot oder sonstigen Unsinn .
Meinen Job würde Ich trotzdem weiter machen . Wenn , dann auch nur noch in Teilzeit. Ein paar hunderttausend Euro würde ich an eine gemeinnützige Organisation spenden .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Vor allem niemanden sagen , das man soviel Kohle in der Hinterhand hat .
> 
> Gruß
> Johnny05


Ja, dann wollen aufeinmal ganz viele Menschen deine Freunde sein, mit denen du vorher nie viel zu tun hattest (oder gar nicht kennst).


----------



## shootme55 (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Ich würd jedenfalls keinem was davon erzählen weil ich Angst hätte dass die Mafia Schutzgeld will.

Ansonsten kündigen, Alibifirma eröffnen damit jeder glaubt dass ich viel Geld hab weil ich so ein erfolgreicher Bauunternehmer bin, mich auf die Terrasse setzen, den Kindern beim spielen zuschaun und mir die Sonne auf den Bach scheinen lassen während ich genüsslich mit meiner Frau ein Bier schlürfe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Alles verballern damit die Erben blöd aus der Wäsche gucken.


----------



## pedi (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

wenn ich gewonnen habe, gebe ich euch bescheid, was ich damit mache.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Mit der Kohle würde ich den Laden hier kaufen und dann die Threads dicht machen, die solche Fragen stellen.


----------



## Krautmausch (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Ich würde ungefähr fünf Millionen in Immobilien oder einen Immobilienfonds investieren, damit meine Eltern, meine Schwester und allen voran ich  in den vorzeitigen Ruhestand gehen können. Bei 5% Rendite sind das immernoch 250.000€ im Jahr. Meine Mutter hat mal gesagt, sie träumt von ihrer eigenen Kinderbetreuungseinrichtung, den Wunsch kann ich ihr erfüllen. Mir selbst würde ich ein schönes Segelschiffchen kaufen, um die Welt zu umrunden und als erster Mensch einen gewissen Berg an einem gewissen Punkt der Antarktisküste zu besteigen. Die restlichen zwanzig Millionen und ein paar Zerquetschte würde ich in ein Projekt stecken, das dazu beiträgt, die Welt ein wenig voran zu bringen. Irgendein nachhaltiges Transport- oder Landwirtschafts- oder Energieerzeugungsding. Sollte nur Aussichten haben, sich in absehbarer Zeit selbst tragen zu können. Nicht so humanitäres Zeug wie Brot für die Welt, wo man endlos Geld verpulvern kann und am Ende trotzdem keinen Schritt weiter gekommen ist.


----------



## Lexx (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Ein solcher Gewinn würde mir ziemlich deutlich das Leben kosten.
Naja, vielleicht bleibt noch etwas für die Reha-Klinik über...


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Ruvinio schrieb:


> Ich würde auswandern....



Definitiv. Umziehen wäre wohl das Erste was ich machen würde.
Wenn sich das hier rum spricht das da in der Kleinstadt jemand 30 Millionen schwer wurde,
das wäre mir zu "gefährlich".


----------



## Adi1 (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Ich würde einfach ein kleines Häuschen in der Mittelmeerregion kaufen.

In der Mistwetterzeit ab November, würde ich einfach abpfeifen.


----------



## Slezer (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Kündigen

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Definitiv. Umziehen wäre wohl das Erste was ich machen würde.
> Wenn sich das hier rum spricht das da in der Kleinstadt jemand 30 Millionen schwer wurde,
> das wäre mir zu "gefährlich".


Ja das ist selbstverständlich. Ich würde aber nicht ins Ausland auswandern oder so. Wenn dann nach Niedersachsen oder Schleswig-Holstein ziehen.



Slezer schrieb:


> Kündigen


Auch selbstverständlich.


----------



## facehugger (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Hmmm, ich würde mich erstmal ordentlich besaufen Wenn ich dann wieder klar bin, kaufe ich meinen Eltern ne scheene Eigentumswohnung (ein Haus brauchen/wollen die eh nicht mehr). Dann würde ich meinen besten Freunden die Schulden abnehmen, auf denen sie durch Hausbau sitzen. Noch gut was spenden. Ja, so bin/wär ich...

Erst dann würde ich an meine Wenigkeit denken. Kleinet Häuschen mit Grundstück, bissi durch die Welt gondeln. Einen aktuellen Nissan GTR kaufen (mein Traum-Auto) und den Rest gewinnbringend anlegen. Sollte dann noch ein bissi über geblieben sein

Gruß


----------



## P2063 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Haus abbezahlen, Porsche GT3 RS kaufen, kündigen

den Rest zu je 1/3 in dividendenstarken Aktien/ETFs, Immobilien und Kryptowährungen anlegen

faszinierend wie viele hier sagen sie würden von den Zinsen leben wollen. Bei dem Betrag bekommt man doch keine.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



P2063 schrieb:


> faszinierend wie viele hier sagen sie würden von den Zinsen leben wollen. Bei dem Betrag bekommt man doch keine.


Ich glaube man bekommt 1% Zinsen bei der Sparkasse.
Bei 10 Millionen sind das 100K im Jahr.
Bei 5 Millionen 50K im Jahr.

Gegenüber früher ist das natürlich wenig.


----------



## facehugger (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Gegenüber früher ist das natürlich wenig.


Is doch Rille und allemal besser wie nix für`s nichtstun

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Schritt 1: Alle Schulden tilgen, die ich und meine Mutter noch auf Immobilien abbezahlen.
Schritt 2: Alle Güter gegen Neuware tauschen die nicht mehr so fit sind (alte Waschmaschine, mein Auto, Schlafzimmerkleiderschrank und zwei alte Fenster im Haus)
Schritt 3: Unsinniger Konsum in geringem Maße (Ganschhorn kaufen bzw. generell ausgiebiger bei Schagerl shoppen, Whiskeyschrank mit sehr hochwertigem Zeug füllen, den zweiten 3900X für meine Frau bestellen,...)
Schritt 4: Ein paar wenigen sehr engen Freunden die mir schon sehr geholfen haben im Leben (und die darüber auch garantiert schweigen können) je 50K oder sowas schenken oder deren Schulden tilgen.
Schritt 5: Die verbleibenden 29,5 Mio () gemäß meiner üblichen Anlagestrategie weglegen (Aktien, Fonds, ETFs, Edelmetall usw.)

Das wars. Ansonsten an meinem Leben nichts Wesentliches ändern, außer dass man mit der Situation natürlich viel entspannter aufspielen könnte als bisher, beispielsweise wenn der Arbeitgeber mal wieder kriselt oder der Ölbrenner und der Rasenmäher mal wieder gleichzeitig verrecken. 


Interessant wenn man über solche Dinge nachdenkt: Es braucht (für mich) keine zig Millionen. Ne halbe Million reicht schon mehr als aus um alles was ich je wollte zu haben (alles Wesentliche wäre mit 150K schon weitestgehend erledigt). Alles darüber ist nur noch nett um Dividenden zu kassieren.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Interessant wenn man über solche Dinge nachdenkt: Es braucht (für mich) keine zig Millionen. Ne halbe Million reicht schon mehr als aus um alles was ich je wollte zu haben (alles Wesentliche wäre mit 150K schon weitestgehend erledigt). Alles darüber ist nur noch nett um Dividenden zu kassieren.


Davon kann man aber nicht mal von den Zinsen leben.
Und andere (größere) Wünsche erfüllen.

Klar würde ich mich auch über 150K freuen. Aber das ist eben sehr begrenzt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Davon kann man aber nicht mal von den Zinsen leben.
> Und andere (größere) Wünsche erfüllen.



Ist es so seltsam wenn ich sage ich WILL gar nicht von Zinsen leben? Das höchste was ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre nur noch halbtags zu arbeiten wenn ich eigentlich nicht mehr arbeiten muss. Ganz aufhören will ich nicht weil ich dann vor Langeweile sterbe (so zeitlich ausfüllend ist mein Hobby nicht).

Und meine Wünsche sind nicht besonders teuer (es hat keinen Sinn sich Dinge zu Wünschen die nicht realistisch erreichbar sind - und manche Wünsche sind auch einfach nicht kaufbar ). Klar, wenn du ein paar Millionen über hast kannste dir nen Nissan GTR als Zweitspaßauto in die Garage stellen und ja das wäre schon geil aber ich brauch das wirklich nicht. Ich hatte mir mal son Ding ne Woche geliehen - und Mann war das geil mit 600 PS durch die Gegend zu fahren. Aber nach 3-4 Tagen wars normal geworden und jetzt habe ich gar keinen wirklichen Zug mehr zu dem Thema. Man hats gemacht, für gut befunden aber nötig ists nicht und wenn mans einfach so hat wirds auch langweilig (ich verstehe da die Superreichen die vor Langeweile sterben schon).

Keine Ahnung, ich bin halt so "genügsam" drauf. Ich bin gesund und verdiene ausreichend Geld um nicht jeden Euro umdrehen zu müssen (ich machs trotzdem ). Das reicht mir an der Stelle aus. Klar würde ich mich freuen wenn ich morgen das doppelte verdienen würde aber so lange das aktuelle gehalt reicht um nicht auf für mich wichtige Dinge verzichten zu müssen (das muss ich nicht) ist alles super.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ist es so seltsam wenn ich sage ich WILL gar nicht von Zinsen leben? Das höchste was ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre nur noch halbtags zu arbeiten wenn ich eigentlich nicht mehr arbeiten muss. Ganz aufhören will ich nicht weil ich dann vor Langeweile sterbe (so zeitlich ausfüllend ist mein Hobby nicht).


Ich hätte nie lange Weile und würde mich mit Hobbys beschäftigen.
Vielleicht auch mal eines meiner Hobbys zum (neuen) Beruf machen.
Außerdem Familie, Freunde, Tiere... ne langweilig würde mir da nie.

Edit: Ich habe mal Musik gemacht am Computer mit Fruity Loops. Das ist leider, wenn man es richtig machen will, ein sehr teures Hobby.
Da ich mich immer weiter verbessert habe... und manche Sachen ganz gut geworden sind (ich habe das von vielen bewerten lassen/auch Profis), denke ich da Potential zu haben.
Aber ich kann keine Instrumente richtig spielen.
Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich erstmal Klavierunterricht nehmen. Und Noten lernen.
Und ein extra Hobbyraum wäre auch nicht verkehrt wo man sich in Ruhe zurückziehen kann.
Ich bin perfektionistisch veranlagt und habe Ideen/Melodien im Kopf. Die möchte ich irgendwann mal umsetzen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber ich kann keine Instrumente richtig spielen.



Das ists ja bei meinem Hobby (ich tue das halt): Es ist nicht (wirklich) teuer. Wenn du beispielsweise ne sehr brauchbare Trompete kaufen willst die sich für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene eignet kostet dich das Größenordnung 500€ und vielleicht 50€ im Jahr für Verschleiß/Ersatzkram. Ein normal talentierter Mensch braucht mindestens 5, eher 10 Jahre Training bis er so gut ist dass das Instrument in dem Preisbereich ihn wirklich limitiert (einfach weil Standardtrompeten von der Maschine schon wirklich gut sind). Dann kaufste ein handgebautes Profiinstrument das 2500-3000€ kostet (odern Ganschhorn für 5000 halt ) und bist bei guter Pflege für die nächsten 2-3 Jahrzehnte saniert.

Da kann man jetzt natürlich sehr viel Geld ausgeben wenn man sich sehr teure Lehrer leistet - beispielsweise 200-300€ pro Stunde bei einem Rüdiger Baldauf oder Andy Haderer und vergleichbaren ausgeben (und ja, das sollte man auch mal gemacht haben^^) aber man kann sich Geschick und Übung eben nicht kaufen, sprich es macht dich nicht besser wenn du 30 Stunden bei denen kaufst aber nicht selbst (kostenlos im eigenen Keller) an dir arbeitest... die Profis können dir nur den Weg zeigen, machen musstes selber und das kostet nichts außer Mühe und Durchhaltefähigkeit - und Nerven der Nachbarn.


Ich hab da halt ein vergleichsweise sehr günstiges Hobby - mittlerweile (nach rund 25 Jahren spielen...) ist die Nettosumme am Ende des jahres sogar gut positiv, da ich durch mein Hobby mehr Geld verdiene als ich dafür ausgebe.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ists ja bei meinem Hobby (ich tue das halt): Es ist nicht (wirklich) teuer. Wenn du beispielsweise ne sehr brauchbare Trompete kaufen willst die sich für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene eignet kostet dich das Größenordnung 500€ und vielleicht 50€ im Jahr für Verschleiß/Ersatzkram. Ein normal talentierter Mensch braucht mindestens 5, eher 10 Jahre Training bis er so gut ist dass das Instrument in dem Preisbereich ihn wirklich limitiert (einfach weil Standardtrompeten von der Maschine schon wirklich gut sind). Dann kaufste ein handgebautes Profiinstrument das 2500-3000€ kostet (odern Ganschhorn für 5000 halt ) und bist bei guter Pflege für die nächsten 2-3 Jahrzehnte saniert.


Trompete füge ich als VST nebenbei mal ein.

Ich will ja nicht das Instrument perfekt beherrschen wie z.B. ein Lang Lang. Und Konzertpianist werden.
Es geht erstmal darum das Fundament zu verstehen.
Und dann Keyboard/Masterkeyboard spielen usw.
Gutes Audiointerface, richtig gute VSTs die sich nach was anhören kosten ein kleines Vermögen.
Dann noch vernünftige Studio/Monitorboxen usw.




> Da kann man jetzt natürlich sehr viel Geld ausgeben wenn man sich sehr teure Lehrer leistet - beispielsweise 200-300€ pro Stunde bei einem Rüdiger Baldauf oder Andy Haderer und vergleichbaren ausgeben (und ja, das sollte man auch mal gemacht haben^^) aber man kann sich Geschick und Übung eben nicht kaufen, sprich es macht dich nicht besser wenn du 30 Stunden bei denen kaufst aber nicht selbst (kostenlos im eigenen Keller) an dir arbeitest... die Profis können dir nur den Weg zeigen, machen musstes selber und das kostet nichts außer Mühe und Durchhaltefähigkeit.


Unter uns hat mal ein Musikstudent gewohnt der 10 Euro pro Stunde haben wollte. Leider hat er sich von seiner Partnerin getrennt und ist weggezogen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Für 10€/Stunde kannste auch zu mir kommen - blöderweise kann ich kein (bzw. nur extrem schlecht) Klavier spielen. Da gibts dann nur Musiktheorie. 

Für die Grundlagen zu lernen rechnet man bei einem durchschnittlichen Schüler so um die 2-3 Jahre an Training (unabhängig davon ob Trompete oder Klavier oder sonstwas). Wenn du nen faulen Schüler hast der eigentlich nur spielt wenn erim Unterricht ist braucht er 5+ Jahre (oder hört vorher auf weil er nicht weiterkommt), wenn du einen sehr fleißigen Schüler hast der jeden Tag ne Stunde zu Hause trainiert ist er nach etwa einem Jahr fit. Oder anders gesagt: Grundlagentraining sind 250-500 konzentrierte Übungsstunden je nach Talent. Wirklich gut wirste beim 10-fachen, professionell wirds bei passendem Talent und 10.000+ Stunden Training.


Aber wir schweifen ab (ok... Rumpelkammer^^). Wie gesagt: Das ist eigentlich alles kein Geldproblem.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wirklich gut wirste beim 10-fachen, professionell wirds bei passendem Talent und 10.000+ Stunden Training.


Wie gesagt will ich kein zweiter Lang Lang werden der irgendwo auftritt.
Ich will Musik am Computer produzieren. Und verschiedene Instrumente zusammen in Spuren arrangieren.
Das habe ich bisher auch schon gemacht nach Gehör usw.
Nur wenn man kein Masterkeyboard angeschlossen hat und alles mit der Tastatur machen muß ist das etwas schwer.
Die VSTs haben sich auch nicht so toll angehört.



> Wie gesagt: Das ist eigentlich alles kein Geldproblem.


Doch ist es.

Vor allem, wie soll man Klavier zu Hause üben wenn man a) kein Geld fürs Klavier hat und b) keinen Platz?


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Noten lesen ist schon eine Wissenschaft für sich,

ich habe das nie kapiert.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Noten lesen ist schon eine Wissenschaft für sich,
> 
> ich habe das nie kapiert.


Ich mußte in der Grundschule Blockflöte spielen (das habe ich gehasst).
Unsere Lehrerin hatte auch die Noten erklärt. Habs aber nicht geschnallt.
Trotzdem hatte ich auf der weiterführenden Schule immer in Musik eine 2.

Und es gibt auch Musiker die gut sind obwohl sie keine Noten können.
Aber es ist wohl ganz hilfreich wenn mans kann denke ich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Noten lesen ist schon eine Wissenschaft für sich,
> ich habe das nie kapiert.


Noten lesen ist von allen Dingen die man können muss um ein Instrument zu spielen das einfachste, ehrlich. 
Das haste an einem Tag locker drauf wenn du dich damit wirklich beschäftigst - so viele Symbole und Regeln gibts da nicht.

Klar erfordert es lange Übung um Noten fließend lesen und umsetzen zu können aber rein "verstehen was da steht" lernste als normaler Erwachsener wenns dir einer erklärt in 2 Stunden.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und es gibt auch Musiker die gut sind obwohl sie keine Noten können.


Es gibt Leute die viel spielen können ohne Noten lesen zu können. Die haben aber in den seltensten Fällen irgendwo ernsthaft gespielt. Nicht, weil sie dafür zu schlecht wären sondern erstens weil sie die Sprache nicht verstehen (du kannst nirgends einsteigen wenn du nicht weißt was du tun sollst) und vor allem deswegen weil in der Musikerwelt niemand bereit ist zu akzeptieren, dass jemand sich nicht obengenannte 2 Stunden hinsetzt und Noten lernt. Keine Noten lesen können wird eben nicht angesehen als "Cool der kanns ohne" (man kann auch ohne Spielen wenn man sie lesen kann...) sondern als "der ist seit Jahren zu faul sich das mal kurz beizubringen".


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die viel spielen können ohne Noten lesen zu können. Die haben aber in den seltensten Fällen irgendwo ernsthaft gespielt. Nicht, weil sie dafür zu schlecht wären sondern erstens weil sie die Sprache nicht verstehen (du kannst nirgends einsteigen wenn du nicht weißt was du tun sollst) und vor allem deswegen weil in der Musikerwelt niemand bereit ist zu akzeptieren, dass jemand sich nicht obengenannte 2 Stunden hinsetzt und Noten lernt. Keine Noten lesen können wird eben nicht angesehen als "Cool der kanns ohne" (man kann auch ohne Spielen wenn man sie lesen kann...) sondern als "der ist seit Jahren zu faul sich das mal kurz beizubringen".


Wirklich?

Guck mal hier: Mark Knopfler: Ich bin der Albtraum jedes Gitarrenlehrers | GITARRE & BASS

Es gibt auch noch einige andere, aber die fallen mir gerade nicht ein.


Edit: Zum 75. Geburtstag von Jimi Hendrix: Fuer immer Gitarrengott - Kultur - Tagesspiegel

Einer der größten Gitarrenspieler aller Zeiten... konnte auch keine Noten lesen.

Es gibt auch  DJs welche erfolgreich Hits produzieren und keine Noten lesen können.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

DJs ist was anderes (die sind keine Musiker, die legen nur Platten auf *SCNR*). Und wie gesagt es gibt ein paar Ausnahmen wie imi Hendrix (bei Gitarristen ist das generell verbreiteter weil die nach Akkorden spielen und nicht nach Einzelnoten). Aber du kannst mir glauben dass das in der Musikerszene vielleicht einer von 10.000 ist der damit durchkommt.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> DJs ist was anderes (die sind keine Musiker, die legen nur Platten auf *SCNR*).


Die arrangieren und komponieren auch. 
Wobei man beim richtigen komponieren wohl nur weiter kommt wenn man Noten lesen kann. So Klassik - und Filmmusik.

Aber ich stimme dir ja auch zu: es ist besser wenn man welche kann und Musik machen will.


----------



## P2063 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich glaube man bekommt 1% Zinsen bei der Sparkasse.



würde mich stark wundern, das höchste was ich aktuell kenne sind 0,7% aber auch nur Tagesgesld auf relativ geringe Beträge bei irgendwelchen italienischen Mafiabanken. Eine seriöse Bank mit Sitz in Deutschland gibt dir vielleicht 0,3% aber das auch nur bis maximal 100.000€, danach bewegen wir uns im Bereich 0,0x% sofern sie überhaupt noch Zinsen geben.

Für 0,8-1,3% musst du bei siebenstelligen Beträgen schon Festgeld über 10 Jahre machen. Und das sind dann meist keine Institute mit voller Banklizenz, sondern Irgendwelche Finanzdienstleister aus der Autoindustrie, sprich andere Regeln bezüglich Einlagensicherung.

Ich finde es gibt keinen Grund, sein Geld auf irgendeiner Bank für unter 1% Rendite zu parken, wenn man auch 3-5% mit Immobilien, 5-10% mit ETFs und weit über 10% mit Kryptos machen kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



P2063 schrieb:


> Ich finde es gibt keinen Grund, sein Geld auf irgendeiner Bank für unter 1% Rendite zu parken, wenn man auch 3-5% mit Immobilien, 5-10% mit ETFs und weit über 10% mit Kryptos machen kann.



Doch, einen: Das Geld auf deiner bank ist immer noch da wenn deine Immobilien, ETFs und Kryptos beim nächsten Crash mal -80% gemacht haben. Naja, zumindest wenn der fette Eurocrash nicht ganz so schlimm wird, wenn doch ist das auch weg. 

Natürlich sollte man nicht sein ganzes Geld auf der Bank liegen haben denn da wirds nunmal nicht mehr (wg. Inflation eher weniger), aber alles in Assetklassen zu stecken die im Falle einer platzenden Blase (wie 2000 und 2009...) einen Großteil ihres Wertes verlieren ist auch nicht grade sinnvoll - vor allem in einer Zeit wie heute wo wir sehr wahrscheinlich sehr nahe am nächsten Crash sind (10 Jahre lang Rallye, Helikoptergeld, Überschuldungen ohne Ende, Zombiefirmen usw.).

Grundsätzlich sollte man sein Geld wenn man denn nennenswerte Mengen davon hat ordentlich aufteilen (Bargeld/Tagesgeld, Aktien, ETF, Fonds, Gold, Immobilien, wer wil auch Kryptos) - und in Zeiten wie sie sich aktuell abzeichnen wenn man sich ein bischen mit der Finanzwelt beschäftigt eher die Cashquote etwas höher halten als sonst.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollte man sein Geld wenn man denn nennenswerte Mengen davon hat ordentlich aufteilen (Bargeld/Tagesgeld, Aktien, ETF, Fonds, Gold, Immobilien, wer wil auch Kryptos) - und in Zeiten wie sie sich aktuell abzeichnen wenn man sich ein bischen mit der Finanzwelt beschäftigt eher die Cashquote etwas höher halten als sonst.



So würde ich es wohl auch machen.
Das Geld gut verteilen, dann sollte es im Normalfall lange reichen.

Arbeiten würde ich gerne weiter, allerdings halbtags. 
Komplett ohne Arbeit würde ich zu faul werden, das weis ich jetzt schon.^^
Und in heißen Wochen wie dieser würde ich natürlich frei machen
und meinen Arsch am Meer parken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Arbeiten würde ich gerne weiter, allerdings halbtags.
> Komplett ohne Arbeit würde ich zu faul werden, das weis ich jetzt schon.^^
> Und in heißen Wochen wie dieser würde ich natürlich frei machen
> und meinen Arsch am Meer parken.



Ja, über halbtags könnte man dann reden. So jeden Tag von 9 bis 13 Uhr das machen was ich aktuell von ~7 bis 17+ Uhr tue (dann brauche ich aber nochn Angestellten mehr ). 
Gar nichts machen ist keine Option... ich hab jetzt zwangsweise (aus betrieblichen/organisatorischen Gründen) 4 Wochen am Stück Urlaub was der Grund dafür ist dass ich morgens um 9 in der RuKa rumlaufe... hatte ich noch nie da mir normalerweise spätestens in der 3. Woche langweilig ist. Das als Dauerzustand... ohje. Die ersten Monate könnte man wohl mit dem Geldregen gut rumbekommen (alles machen was man schon immer mal wollte und so) aber dann? Ne, das is nix für mich^^


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Wieviel Steuern (Vermögenssteuer) würde der Staat eigentlich davon haben wollen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Nix. Lottogewinne sind steuerfrei. Steuern musste nur zahlen von allem was du durch dieses Geld an Zinsen, Dividenden, Kurssteigerungen usw. erhältst - nennt sich Kapitalertragssteuer und sind aktuell 25%+Soli auf alle Erträge über deinem Freibetrag von rund 800€ pro Person.

Bedeutet wenn du eine Million Euro anlegst und 4% Dividende kassieren würdest wären das 40.000 steuerpflichtige Euronen. 800 davon sind dein Freibetrag, von den restlichen 39200€ musste rund 26% abdrücken. Am Ende bleiben dir von 40.000€ Einahmen nach Steuerabzug also etwa 31.450€ netto.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Achso ok. Danke für die Infos!


----------



## P2063 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Doch, einen: Das Geld auf deiner bank ist immer noch da wenn deine Immobilien, ETFs und Kryptos beim nächsten Crash mal -80% gemacht haben.



nein, ist es nicht, sondern durch die Einlagensicherung lediglich 100.000€ davon. 

- Wenn alles um 80% crasht hab ich immer noch einen Gegenwert von 600.000.
- Es crasht aber nicht alles, zumindest nicht gleichzeitig, darum streut man ja sein Investment möglichst breit.
- Immobilienwert und Aktien können crashen, ist kein Problem. Ziel ist ja nicht Wertsteigerung sondern Mieteinnahmen und Dividende.
- Kryptowährungen sind volatil. Einfach hodln und verkaufen wenn man das Geld braucht. Völlig egal ob das morgen 50% ins minus sackt, langfristig steigt der Wert trotzdem 8wenn man nicht grade in irgendwelche shitcoins investiert hat)


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wieviel Steuern (Vermögenssteuer) würde der Staat eigentlich davon haben wollen?



Gar nichts. Du musst das nur geschickt machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



P2063 schrieb:


> nein, ist es nicht, sondern durch die Einlagensicherung lediglich 100.000€ davon.


Und die auch nicht wirklich (der Staat hat nicht annähernd die Mittel um für jeden der sie hat 100.000 abzusichern, man erzählt das den Leuten nur um nen Bankrun zu verhindern^^). Aber zumindest ist es noch ein bisschen sicherer als manch andere Assetklasse.
Beim Rest bin ich ja bei dir (hab ja sehr ähnliches oben geschrieben). Langzeitcryptos halte ich aber selbst bei 10 Jahren halten für recht riskant. Klar kann BTC in 10 Jahren ne Million wert sein. Oder auch gar nichts mehr wenn die Leute bemerken dass BTC genausowenig echten Gegenwert hat wie Euros und Dollars. Ich tendiere auch eher dazu dass Bitcoin langfristig weiter steigen wird aber halte das Totalausfallrisiko doch für gegeben bzw. deutlich höher als wenn du jetzt etwa ein paar Aktien von Cola, Nestle, Berkshire und so weiter kaufst (wobei ich den aktuellen Zeitpunkt für eher ungünstig halte^^).


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Wenn man Geld in Aktien investiert, ist es natürlich klug viele verschiedene Aktien zu kaufen.
Wenn davon welche crashen ist es nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hätte nie lange Weile und würde mich mit Hobbys beschäftigen.
> Vielleicht auch mal eines meiner Hobbys zum (neuen) Beruf machen.
> Außerdem Familie, Freunde, Tiere... ne langweilig würde mir da nie.
> 
> ...




Vielleicht weil du dich mit zu vielen Hobbys beschäftigt hast? Konzentriere dich doch auf 1-2 Sachen, dann wird man darin auch besser.
Früher in meiner Jugend habe ich auch alles mögliche ausprobiert, habe viel gemacht, aber nichts richtig.
Mit dem Alter und dem Berufsleben hat sich das dann geändert. Man musste sich auf einzelne Dinge konzentrieren.
Somit habe ich nur noch 2 Hobbys, in denen ich richtig gut bin und eines davon ist nicht mehr nur Hobby 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Doch, einen: Das Geld auf deiner bank ist immer noch da wenn deine Immobilien, ETFs und Kryptos beim nächsten Crash mal -80% gemacht haben. Naja, zumindest wenn der fette Eurocrash nicht ganz so schlimm wird, wenn doch ist das auch weg.



Das schlechteste, was man machen kann, ist sein Geld nur auf der Bank liegen zu lassen.
Inflation, Banken können pleite gehen (da ist das Geld meistens versichert, aber oft nur bis zu bestimmten Beträgen)...

Eine der sichereren Anlagen sind immer noch Immobilien


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil du dich mit zu vielen Hobbys beschäftigt hast? Konzentriere dich doch auf 1-2 Sachen, dann wird man darin auch besser.
> Früher in meiner Jugend habe ich auch alles mögliche ausprobiert, habe viel gemacht, aber nichts richtig.
> Mit dem Alter und dem Berufsleben hat sich das dann geändert. Man musste sich auf einzelne Dinge konzentrieren.
> Somit habe ich nur noch 2 Hobbys, in denen ich richtig gut bin und eines davon ist nicht mehr nur Hobby


Soviele sind das gar nicht. 

Ausser Hardware, gamen usw:

Ich hatte mal schreiben probiert, das ist in die Hose gegangen.
Grafikbearbeitung mache ich gelegentlich.
Musik hatte ich probiert und das würde ich gerne irgendwann perfektionieren wollen.

Das sind so kreative Sachen.


Ach ja und Sport. Aber Sport habe ich jetzt auch schon länger nicht mehr gemacht.
Ausser das ich mit dem Fahrrad immer zur Arbeit fahre.
Im Moment habe ich 2 Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Eine der sichereren Anlagen sind immer noch Immobilien


Bis die Blase halt irgendwann auch mal platzt. Zu viele Leute haben gedacht Immobilien seien sicher und damit 2007 die Finanzkrise ausgelöst. 

Grade weil man bei keiner, wirklich KEINER Anlageklasse vorhersehen kann obs nicht platzt ists ja so dass man sein Zeug verteilen sollte. Alles auf eine Klasse setzen ist nicht sinnvoll, egal für wie "sicher" man diese hält. Und eine Klasse sind nunmal Devisen, sprich schlichtweg Bargeld. Natürlich sollte man auch hier nicht alles da reinballern einfach weil es keine rendite abwirft aber es ist grundsätzlich nie falsch, ein paar Prozent bzw. Euros flüssig zu haben.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bis die Blase halt irgendwann auch mal platzt. Zu viele Leute haben gedacht Immobilien seien sicher und damit 2007 die Finanzkrise ausgelöst.



Die Banken haben ihnen gesagt, dass die Immobilie immer am Wert steigen wird und das war schlicht gelogen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

So ist es. Das problem ist dass die Leute noch immer sehr gutgläubig sind wenn Politiker, Banker oder sonstige "Autoritäten" ihnen irgendwas erzählen.
Immobilien steigen immer im Wert. 100.000€ auf der Bank sind sicher und liegen natürlich bei der Bank im Keller. Der Euro ist stabil. Dieser Aufschwung ist nicht zu Ende bzw. es kommt keine echte Rezession mehr. Kredite sind kein problem heutzutage auch wenns nur für Konsum ist.
Die Bullshitliste ist endlos.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Hauptsache die Rente ist sicher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?


Die PCGH kaufen und bestimmten Usern die Option nehmen, unsinnige Umfragen und Themen zu stellen. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Immobilien steigen immer im Wert.


Du solltest Deinem Banker nicht alles glauben. Gerade Immobilenpreise schanken massiv und man ist abhängig von Entwicklungen der Nachbarschaft oder der gesamten Gemeinde, die man nicht beeinflussen kann. Dein Haus hat keine Glasfaser? Da zieht niemand hin, der Millionen dafür ausgeben würde. Oder Du liegst in der Flugschneise des neuen Flughafens. Fabriken können schließen oder Universitären abwandern. In Claustal Zellerfeld z.B. war vor zwanzig Jahren geplant, die Universität zu zerschlagen und die Institure zwischen Hannover und Braunschweig aufzuteilen. Dann ist eine ganze Stadt tot und damit die Liegenschaften entwertet.

Nein, Immobilen sind in vielen Bereichen hoch spekulativ und für die Eigennutzen nett, aber teuer und arbeitsintensiv.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

@interessierter User
Hast meine volle Zustimmung.

Ein anderes Auto kaufen, meiner Frau und den Kids Dauerurlaub bezahlen und ganz entspannt weiter arbeiten. Das fände ich geil. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## compisucher (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Na ja, die Immobilienblase waren primär in den USA zu teuer bewertete Schrottimmos, die mit ordentlich + zu hohen Krediten belastet wurden.
Meist kamen kredittechnisch on top noch die komplette Einrichtung und zwei neue Pickups obendrauf, weil das Geld superbillig war.
Zusammengebrochen ist genau genommen das Kreditgeschäft, weil kein Gegenwert zum Kredit vorhanden war.

In dem Szenario, ich habe zu viel Geld und kaufe mir, wie ich lustig bin was tolles zum Wohnen ist es genau genommen auch nicht die Immobilie, 
sondern primär der Marktwert des Grundstückes.
Merke: Lage, Lage, Lage

Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass toll restaurierte Herrenhäuser in Mäck-Pomm für fast Lau über die Ladentheke gehen, 
während eine 100 m² Wohnung in Munich Downtown für Normalsterbliche unbezahlbar werden, weil der m²-Preis für die Wohnfläche regelmäßig die 10.000 € Marke knackt.

Ach so, 30 Mios...
Ist fast zu viel, um realistisch einschätzen zu können, was man damit macht.

Mutmaßlich kleinere Brötchen würde ich backen, unser Haus abbezahlen.
Evtl. ein kleines Haus in Strandnähe in Kroatien zulegen - so für die Überwinterung.
Den Kindern ein ordentliches Erbe bereiten. 
Endlich einen gescheiten Anhänger und ein gutes Heimwerkerwerkzeug zulegen.
Meinen bescheidenen Büroanteil an einen meiner Partner verkaufen und Privatier werden.
Und jeden Abend ein kleines Glas Rotwein mit meiner Frau auf der dann abbezahlten Terrasse genießen.
Und mit euch Pappnasen jeden Tag mind. 1 h hier im Forum verbringen


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Banken haben ihnen gesagt, dass die Immobilie immer am Wert steigen wird und das war schlicht gelogen.



Eben, das war ja als Wertsteigerung gedacht und nicht als Werterhalt.
Wenn man die Immobielen pflegt, verlieren sie nicht an Wert, sondern gewinnen meisten durch Änderungen der Umgebung sogar noch an Wert.
Einfach 5-10 Häuser irgendwo gebaut und vermietet und dann ist das sicher, auch wenn mein Geld auf der Bank nichts mehr wert wäre.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du solltest Deinem Banker nicht alles glauben.



Ich rede nicht mit Bankern (außer meiner Mutter die inner Bank arbeitet ) - und ich schreibe ab und an ironisch... 
Dass Immobilien immer im Wert steigen ist natürlich Bullshit. Steht doch extra dabei. 




Rage1988 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Immobielen pflegt, verlieren sie  nicht an Wert, sondern gewinnen meisten durch Änderungen der Umgebung  sogar noch an Wert.


Das stimmt zwar prinzipiell aber ich kann dir aus erster Hand sagen dass die Pflege einer Immobilie und damit der Werterhalt oder Steigerung derselben auch nicht grade günstig ist. Man muss also durchaus abwägen, ob beispielsweise neue Fenster und Türen für zigtausend Euro den Wert der Immobilie um mindestens diesen Betrag erhöhen.

Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren das Häuschen gekauft indem ich grade sitze und musste da nach und nach einiges Renovieren (Heizung, Fenster/Türen, Isolierung, Einfahrt usw.) und das kostet wirklich extrem viel Schotter selbst wenn man alles was geht selbst macht oder jemanden kennt der zufällig Heizungsbauer ist.
Insgesamt sehe ich die Investition langfristig als sinnvoll (sonst hätt ichs ja nicht gemacht und Miete gezahlt bis ich sterbe) aber man muss für sowas zu machen schon neben einem guten Einkommen auch gute Angebote haben und wissen wie seine Finanzmittel so fließen sonst ist man ganz schnell am Allerwertesten...
Wenns aber dann funktioniert hat sollte die zweite Lebenshälfte (ich hoffe mal ich werde so alt) etwas entspannter sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ... Bullshit. Steht doch extra dabei.


Mäuschen, 
Du bist doch auch Ingenieur, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Wir wissen doch, dass niemand über drei Zeilen hinaus liest. Also bitte, der "Bullshit"  als Aufklärung Deiner Aussagen kam in der fünften Zeile, wie kannst Du erwarten, dass ich das gelesen habe. 

Ja, ich hätte zuende lesen sollen, wie konnte ich auch annehmen, dass Du so einen Bullshit schreiben würdest. Das war ja von mir nahe an der Grenze an einer persönlichen Beleidigung.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Eben, das war ja als Wertsteigerung gedacht und nicht als Werterhalt.
> Wenn man die Immobielen pflegt, verlieren sie nicht an Wert, sondern gewinnen meisten durch Änderungen der Umgebung sogar noch an Wert.
> Einfach 5-10 Häuser irgendwo gebaut und vermietet und dann ist das sicher, auch wenn mein Geld auf der Bank nichts mehr wert wäre.



Das ist ja auch das Ziel -- also wenn man mehr Häuser hat.
Man vermietet sie und generiert so Geld. Und der Vorteil ist, dass man die Instandhaltungskosten immer auf die Miete drauf packen kann. Man muss nur langfristig denken.
Aber das mit dem Langfristig funktioniert ja heute kaum noch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mäuschen,
> Du bist doch auch Ingenieur, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Wir wissen doch, dass niemand über drei Zeilen hinaus liest.


Sorry, mein Fehler. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber das mit dem Langfristig funktioniert ja heute kaum noch.


Da die Welt immer schneller wird wirds auch immer schwieriger für die breite Masse an Leuten weiter zu planen als bis nächste Woche. 

Deswegen gibts ja auch so viele Lottomillionäre (um aufs Thema zu kommen) die ihren Gewinn in kürzester Zeit auf den Kopf gehauen haben und jetzt insolvent sind.


----------



## hoffgang (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Mich selbstständig machen.
Haus bauen und dort gleich ein Büro einrichten und dann entspannt arbeiten / Work Life Balance einhalten.

Ganz raus aus dem Job möchte man (ich) nicht, aber wenn man die Fahrerei reduzieren könnte und dazu noch etwas Freizeit rausholen kann, dann immer her damit. Ansonsten, wahrscheinlich Freunde unterstützen.
Oh: Ein Rennrad / Gravel Bike kaufen!

Im Grunde würde ein Lottogewinn für mich wenig ändern, das Leben hätte nur eine Sorge weniger (Frei nach dem Motto Geld macht nicht glücklich, die Abwesenheit von Geld kann aber unglücklich machen!).


----------



## compisucher (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Offtopic:
@hoffgang: 
Das mit dem selbständig sein ist so ne Sache.
Mache ich jetzt fast 20 Jahre und ehrlich gesagt, geht mir die Klopperei meist übers ganze Wochenende eher auf den Sack.
Gut, du bist dein eigener Herr, dieses Privileg wird aber unter starken persönlichen Schmerzen (Familie) erkauft und wirklich viel mehr Kohle , als bei einem guten Angestellten bleibt auch nicht hängen, weil man immer neu investieren muss.
Mit 30 Mios im Rücken sieht der Planet mutmaßlich deutlich besser aus, aber ich würde ganz aussteigen...


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das stimmt zwar prinzipiell aber ich kann dir aus erster Hand sagen dass die Pflege einer Immobilie und damit der Werterhalt oder Steigerung derselben auch nicht grade günstig ist. Man muss also durchaus abwägen, ob beispielsweise neue Fenster und Türen für zigtausend Euro den Wert der Immobilie um mindestens diesen Betrag erhöhen.



Immobilien sind zwar im Prinzip aktuell eine gute Wertanlage,
aber ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht ob ich Vermieter sein will. Wäre jetzt nicht meine erste Wahl.^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Vermieter will ich auch nicht sein. Der Besitz einer Immobilie dient für mich weder großartig der Wertsteigerung noch der Mieteinnahmen oder sonstwas, ich will da einfach nur ganz altmodisch/klassisch drin wohnen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Rizzard schrieb:


> aber ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht ob ich Vermieter sein will. Wäre jetzt nicht meine erste Wahl.^^



Ich bin Vermieter. 
Du musst halt schauen, was du dir da als Mieter anlachst.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vermieter will ich auch nicht sein. Der Besitz einer Immobilie dient für mich weder großartig der Wertsteigerung noch der Mieteinnahmen oder sonstwas, ich will da einfach nur ganz altmodisch/klassisch drin wohnen.



Man erbt eben. 
Klar, könnte man verkaufen. Aber dann hast du eben kurzfristig Geld aber über länger eben nicht.
Ich kassiere lieber regelmäßig Miete, hab so mehr Geld im Monat zur Verfügung und solange ich Reparaturen und Co selbst machen kann, rentiert sich das auch.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin Vermieter.
> Du musst halt schauen, was du dir da als Mieter anlachst.



Eben. Gerade in der heutigen Zeit erinnert eine Anfrage für eine Mietwohnung eher einem Casting für eine Show oder einem Bewerbungsgespräch für einen Job 
D.h. man kann sich heutzutage alles zeigen und bestätigen lassen, was man braucht. Dazu noch ein bisschen Menschenkenntnis und dann hat man weniger Probleme.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Man erbt eben.
> Klar, könnte man verkaufen. Aber dann hast du eben kurzfristig Geld aber über länger eben nicht.
> Ich kassiere lieber regelmäßig Miete, hab so mehr Geld im Monat zur Verfügung und solange ich Reparaturen und Co selbst machen kann, rentiert sich das auch.



Es gibt da noch ein Haus in meiner Familie das ich irgendwann wahrscheinlich erben werde - aber das Ding ist böse gesagt so am Arsch dass abreißen und neu bauen billiger wäre als es auf Stand zu sanieren (da seit 1950 oder so genau NULL dran gemacht wurde). Da könnte man sich jetzt wirklich die Arbeit amchen und das Ding mit viel Eigenleistung kernsanieren und würde damit auch weil die lage ganz ok ist und das Grundstück gar nicht mal so klein wahrscheinlich gut Geld machen können. Ich schätze aber dass ich wenns soweit ist dass ich das Ding habe ich schon so alt bin dass ich mir das eigentlich nicht mehr antun will. Wir werden sehen. Vielleicht hat sich das alles auch erledigt bis dahin.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Ich erbe in den nächsten Jahren womöglich auch ein zweistöckiges Haus. Doch das Ding werd ich so schnell wie möglich verkaufen.
Das Ding ist alt, es gibt meines Wissens viele Baustellen, und die Zeit habe und will ich mir nicht nehmen.
Am Besten verkauf ich es gleich möbliert. Die alten Schränke kann dann der Käufer entsorgen.^^


----------



## blautemple (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich erbe in den nächsten Jahren womöglich auch ein zweistöckiges Haus. Doch das Ding werd ich so schnell wie möglich verkaufen.
> Das Ding ist alt, es gibt meines Wissens viele Baustellen, und die Zeit habe und will ich mir nicht nehmen.
> Am Besten verkauf ich es gleich möbliert. Die alten Schränke kann dann der Käufer entsorgen.^^



Ich erbe auch noch ein riesen Haus mitten in der Pampa...
Keine Ahnung was ich damit soll, das wird verkauft und gut ist...


----------



## John_Shaft (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

FALLS ich tatsächlich mal so viel Geld gewinnen WÜRDE, (Betonung auf dem Konjunktiv), dann würde ich erstmal meiner Familie was auszahlen, alle meine Liebsten zum Essen einladen und ne dicke Party schmeißen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Nabend!

Ich plane morgen nochmal mein Glück im Lotto spielen.
Das letzte mal hatte ich vor ca. 2 Jahren gespielt.
Nur kann mich nicht richtig entscheiden.
Eurojackpot oder normales Lotto?
Eurojackpot ist glaube ich die Chance den Jackpot zu knacken 1: 80 Millionen.
Lotto: 1: 140 Millionen.
Aber ich glaube das gilt pro Einsatz/Spiel.
Wenn man alle Felder ausfüllt müßte sich die Chance noch mehr erhöhen.
Ich wäre auch schon froh wenn ich 1000 Euro gewinne.
Aber die Höhe der Jackpots ist verlockend.
Eurojackpot 48 Millionen und normales Lotto 18 Millionen!!!

Die haben auch auf ihre Lottoseite eine Statistik mit den am meisten gezogenen Zahlen.
Aber die ist glaube ich Quatsch.
Wenn da ein System drinne wäre, dann würden die Leute ja nur noch danach spielen und öfter gewinnen.

1:140 Millionen besagt doch, dass man theoretisch 140 Millionen mal spielen müßte, um einmal den Jackpot zu knacken.
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau wieviele Felder das  sind... 8 oder 10?
Bei 10 Feldern wäre die Chance dann höher und 1: 14 Millionen?

Mehr als ~ 20 Euro will ich nicht einsetzen.

Naja, ganz locker angehen lassen.


----------



## Slezer (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Spiel doch einfach beides. Welche zahlen du nimmst spielt keine Rolle da statistisch gesehen jede Zahl gleich oft vor kommen kann.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Ne beides wird mir zu teuer. Um die 20 Euro habe ich eingeplant... maximal 25 Euro.
Ich will einen kompletten Schein ausfüllen.
Eins von beiden.


----------



## Snowhack (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

*Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 48 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

3/4 Jahr eine Auszeit nehmen  danach einen Teilzeit Job annehmen weil es irgendwann wirklich langweilig wird. 

Wenn man **alles** gesehen hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die haben auch auf ihre Lottoseite eine Statistik mit den am meisten gezogenen Zahlen.
> Aber die ist glaube ich Quatsch.
> Wenn da ein System drinne wäre, dann würden die Leute ja nur noch danach spielen und öfter gewinnen.


Natürlich ist das Quatsch. Die Kugeln haben kein Gedächtnis. 
Das ist wie Münze werfen. Ob Kopf oder Zahl fällt ist 50:50 - wenn du 10x wirfst und es ist 9x kopf gefallen ist die Chance beim 10. Wurf Zahl zu werfen immer noch nicht größer als 50%. Die Münze "weiß" ja nicht dass sie grade 9x auf den Kopf gefallen ist. 




Headcrash schrieb:


> 1:140 Millionen besagt doch, dass man theoretisch 140 Millionen mal spielen müßte, um einmal den Jackpot zu knacken.


Nein.
Nur weil du einen Würfel 6x geworfen hast und die Wahrscheinlichkeit eine 1 zu werfen bei einem Sechstel liegt garantiert dir das nicht dass du sicher eine eins wirfst bei 6 versuchen. Genauso kannste 140 Millionen ,al Lotto spielen ohne eine Garantie den Jackpot zu knacken (das ist der Unterschied zwischen bedingter und unbedingter Wahrscheinlichkeit - nach 140 Millionen Versuchen sicher den Jackpot zu gewinnen würde dann stimmen, wenn jede Kombination die nicht funktioniert hat danach aus dem Spiel genommen würde - oder du nach jedem Würfelwurf wo du keine 1 wirfst auf eine weitere Würfelseite eine 1 malst wo vorher was anderes war).



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau wieviele Felder das  sind... 8 oder 10?
> Bei 10 Feldern wäre die Chance dann höher und 1: 14 Millionen?


Jackpot = 6 Richtige aus 49 und richtige Superzahl (1 aus 10).
Mathematisch gesehen wird das mit Binominalkoeffizienten berechnet (Wikipedia erklärt dir das bei Bedarf).
6 aus 49 ohne relevante Reihenfolge ist binominal 49 über 6, was 13.983.816 sind - bedeutet die Chance 6 Richtige zu haben liegt bei 13.983.816 zu 1.
Dann noch die Superzahl zu treffen (Chance ist 1 zu 10) ist oben genannte Zahl mal 10 - also 139.838.160 zu 1. Das wird in aller Regel gerundet auf 140 Millionen zu 1. 


So, genug ausflug in die Mathematik.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

@Incredible Alk: Danke für die Aufklärung!
Deine Bespiele habe ich gut verstanden denke ich.

Ich probiere trotzdem mal mein Glück.

Und wenn ich 20 Euro einsetze und nur 100 Euro gewinne ist auch gut. Dann habe ich 80 Euro Gewinn gemacht.
Wenn ich nichts gewinne eben Pech.
Man gibt eh sein Geld eh immer mal wieder für anderen Mist aus.... ich spiele so selten.... da kann ich das mal probieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*

Ich will niemanden daran hindern Lotto zu spielen aber sei dir im Vorraus bewusst: Die Mathematik ist (hart) gegen dich.
Für 100€ zu gewinnen müsstest du schon mindestens 4 Richtige am besten +Superzahl treffen. Die Chance dafür liegt bei 11470 zu 1.

Lotto kostet glaub ich nen Euro pro Versuch/Reihe? Das bedeutet für ein mal 100-200€ zu gewinnen musste im statistischen Mittel 11.470€ verspielen.

Da gehste besser Roulette oder BlackJack oder sonstwas spielen, da sind die Chancen sehr, SEHR viel größer zu gewinnen (aber natürlich Casinofreundlich unter 50%).


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr 30 Mio im Eurojackpot gewinnen würdet?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich will niemanden daran hindern Lotto zu spielen aber sei dir im Vorraus bewusst: Die Mathematik ist (hart) gegen dich.
> Für 100€ zu gewinnen müsstest du schon mindestens 4 Richtige am besten +Superzahl treffen. Die Chance dafür liegt bei 11470 zu 1.


4 Richtige und Superzahl waren letztens Samstag sogar 200 Euro: Lottozahlen und Lottoquoten �� ✓ ��
Wobei man denken würde das wäre dann schon mehr.

Und bei 3 Richtigen hundert Euro oder so



> Lotto kostet glaub ich nen Euro pro Versuch/Reihe? Das bedeutet für ein mal 100-200€ zu gewinnen musste im statistischen Mittel 11.470€ verspielen.


1 Euro Pro Reihe? Dann könnte ich ja vielleicht doch die Scheine beider Lotterien ausfüllen.



> Da gehste besser Roulette oder BlackJack oder sonstwas spielen, da sind die Chancen sehr, SEHR viel größer zu gewinnen (aber natürlich Casinofreundlich unter 50%).


Casinos bin ich nicht so der Fan von.


Ich spiele sonst eigentlich nie Glücksspiele. Aber kenne welche die haben sogar deswegen Schulden gemacht.


Edit: War heute tippen... habe fast ne Stunde gebraucht.  Weil ich nicht wußte was ich ankreuzen soll.
Einen normalen Lottoschein komplett ausgefüllt und Eurojackpot 6 Felder.  Ohne Zusatzspiele bin ich auf ~ 25 Euro gekommen.

Mal gucken... heute Abend normale Lottoziehung und Freitag Eurojackpot.
Mindestens 4 Richtige wäre schon gut.


----------

